# Elektroblock EBL 99 has packed in. Help anyone?



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Hello, 

I had taken my Hymer B544 for a run prior to us heading to the Alps skiing and had parked up for the night. When I tried to put the step down there wasn't enough power to operate it. I looked at the lights etc. ant they were all very dim. 

I then tried to diagnose the fault and noticed that the main 50a fuse between the leisure batteries and the electroblock had come out..I thought I'd found the problem and put the fuse back in and checked the electrics. Everything seemed to be working ok but the LCD control panel wasn't working. When I put the heat on eveything went off as soon as the fan kicked in and there has been no life from anything since.I also noticed that the 50a fuse from the cab battery to the EBL had blown. I replaced this but still no signs of life. 

I'm flummoxed now and hope someone on the forum can throw some light on the subject....my ferry's booked for next Sunday so if the EBL has to go back to Germany I'll have to cancel. 

Hopefully, 

Robert


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

My Elek. Block stopped working after a quite loud mini explosion. It was caused by a power surge maybe. The main fuse in the block had blown.
I wanted mine replacing ASAP and got one fitted at Peter Hambilton near Preston.
Hambilton Engineering Ltd., 
Bee Lane, 
Penwortham, 
Preston, 
Lancs, 
PR1 9TU

Telephone: 01772 315078 
Mobile: 07957 355414 
FAX:- 01772 324263

E-mail: - [email protected] 
Best of luck
Bob


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

the ebl 99..... if its not showing anything, i would fist check the volts on the leasure batteries, if the fuse from the main battery to the ebl 99 has blown, its only conected to the ebl when the engine is running... 

I would now start the engine and now measure the volts comeing from the cab battery, if all is well you should see some signs of life.... also when you conect the mains to the ebl you should see signs of life.... if the main 50amp fuse was out from the leasure battery to the ebl that means you have had no supply from the leasure batteries nor have you been charging the batteries.... fuses only go for a reason, the main cab battery fuse may have gone while you were runing the engine and the demarnd from the ebl may have been to much..... it may also be a clue as to how the fuse went, was it blasted or indeed just melted.... gives you a clue as to what type of fault you may have had.... much easyer to see a fault first hand as you need you understand all the possibilites.... hope this SA might be of help to you


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

*Instruction Manual*

Have sent you a PM.

Brian


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the replys.

Just to flesh out the sequence of the problems.

I arrived on site and realised I'd no power. 

Plugged into EHU and everything seemed to be working but off EHU very little, i.e. dim lights , no step motor.

While off EHU i noticed the fuse out from leisure batteries to EBL 99

Replaced fuse

Everything seemed to work ok but there was no display on the panel and even when I switched the EBL 99 off everything remained on.

Turned on heating and when the fan kicked in everything went off but the panel came back on. 

I was concerned that there was a fault with the EBL 99 so I switched it off.

Since then I have had nothing working even on EHU.

p.s. clive, I had a closer look at the fuse from the cab battery. It isn't blown after all it was just the way it looked to me. I've just tested it.

When I plug the EHU in I can hear a switch or something clicking.

I checked the internal glass fuse and it seems to me ok.

Thanks again for the replys.

Regards,

Robert


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Robert, I would make sure the ebl is switched on, then have a look at the volts on the leasure battery (which would be flat) and the main battery, then put the mains on the van and you should see the mains light show up on the control pannel, after the mains is back on then check again the leasure battery volts making sure the volts are rising if not then the mains power supply unit in the ebl is faulty, just temorary, I would just conect a normal mains 25 amp charger to the ebl untill you have chance to remove it for repair.(if of couse its faulty).... also do the same exersise with the engine running, you should also see a rise in battery volts.... just my view, I would perfer to see the fault first hand to advise corectley....  there should be 4 think heavy cables on the rear of the ebl and about 7 plugs on the top just remove them all and then slide up the ebl to get it out.... mine is a real pain to get it back in with all the cables....


----------



## Hymer_Bay (Feb 6, 2008)

There are 5 Electroblocks on E-Bay at the moment...not your model, but FYI.


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Clive: I can't see what voltage the leisure batteries are as the control panel is dead. Before I left I had the van on ehu and they were showing 13.9v and the cab battery something similar. I'm thinking I've shorted the EBL when I put the fuse back in from the leisure battery's. I've read that the EBL's are prone to surge damage. I don't know if they can be fixed here. My mate has a tv repair business and he's having a look today so fingers crossed. 

Regards,

Robert


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Robert,

Yes you'll need a test meter to see the volts on the input of the ebl at the rear of it, you will see 4 large cables one positive from the cab battery two negative leads connected together and one positive from theleasure batteries, they are a pain to get at but if you have the correct volts there then it's a matter of testing the ebl inside, as long as you have the ebl switched on you should see something.... Best of luck


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok, We've managed to resolve this particular problem. Thanks to everyone who posted for their input.

For anyone who maybe experiencing any similar problems the solution was this:

My friend looked at the unit and assertained that the 12v supply was fine but there seemed to be a problem with the main relay from the unit to all the outputs. After further investigation he noticed that the sensor input from the batteries was reading about 6v even though the actual input from the batteries was over 13v. If the unit sensors are reading below 10v it automatically switches off and won't switch on until the sensor readings are above this.

The reason why my sensors were reading so low was because of a corroded fuse and holder at the leisure batteries which was affecting the voltage reading. These fuses are the 2.5v ones beside the main 50v fuses at the leisure and cab batteries. After I cleaned the fuses and sprayed some WD40 into the holders the sensors read correctly and the unit worked as normal.

I hope this may help if anyone has the same problem.

Thanks again for all the input......I'm back to preparing for my holiday!

Robert


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's good news glad the fault was a simple one... it dose help seeing the fault first hand which makes things very simple to find.... enjoy you trip..... i'm in faro at this time and quite nice here....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Good information, worth knowing. Thanks for keeping us posted, Alan.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for that info Rabsterr, might be useful to some of us in the future.

So good when the OP takes the trouble to respond once the problem is solved.

Mike


----------



## Rabsterr (Mar 15, 2008)

No probs, 

I know from my own experience when you've a problem with your motorhome usually a search on this forum will throw up a solution. If I can add to this I'm delighted.

Thanks everyone,

robert


----------

